
Ask HN: Which PaaS providers do you like or recommend? - vanilla-almond
Heroku dominates the PaaS (Platform as a Service) space, but I&#x27;m interested to hear about people&#x27;s experience with other PaaS providers. Which PaaS service do you like and what languages do they support?
======
gfs
Google has some intriguing offerings with Cloud Run [0] and their App Engine
suite [1]. I know it's not a catch-all solution but Cloud Run sounds appealing
as you can bring any Docker image and have it run in a few different supported
environments.

[0]: [https://cloud.google.com/run/](https://cloud.google.com/run/) [1]:
[https://cloud.google.com/appengine/](https://cloud.google.com/appengine/)

------
russianator
[https://zeit.co/](https://zeit.co/)

Supports Node.js, static and docker containers.

Very easy to use with custom domains.

